# Pin Brush or Comb?



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to get ahead of the game for Emily's coat change. She is 5 months old and I expect that her coat will be changing in a few months. I've been reading the horror stories with matting so I want to make sure I am prepared. I have been looking around at different brushes and I want to get quality brushes to start with. 

I am going to invest in the Chris Christensen Buttercomb for Poodles and have also been looking that the 27mm gold series pin brush. Problem is they are a little pricy. Even with the 10% coupon code I found. I don't mind spending the money but if you had to choose a pin brush or a comb to start which is the better choice? Also I've heard some people say they like the #1 All systems pin brush from petedge. Is there really a big difference between the two pin brushes?

I've also been looking at getting the Les Poochs Silver finishing brush, but thinking maybe I should get the comb/pin brush first.

For Shampoo I've been eyeing Plum Silky since it already has a light conditioner in it and Chris Christensen Ice on Ice for daily brushings. 

What should I start with? It would be expensive to purchase all the products at once. Do you have any recommondations?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

In my opinion, you need both, BUT if you can only pick one at this time, then the comb is a MUST! I love the CC pin brushes (never used the All System ones) and the LP Silver brushes. Don't know what I'd do with out all these things. Personally, I never use a conditioning shampoo on curly coated dogs where I'll be doing must scissoring because it can make the hair limp and hard to stand up. My favorite shampoo for curly coats is the Isle of Dogs Stand Up, it really crisp's up the coat and makes scissoring or clipper-comb trimming, SOOOO much easier and gives you a much nicer finish.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think you need the CC stuff. Why not just pick the regular generic brand combs and All System brushes? I think I paid like $12 for my pin brush and $10 for my greyhound comb. I would also get a Poodle comb and a good slicker brush.

Edited to add that I have successfully grown 3 full show coats using these cheaper option brushes and combs.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I don't think you need the CC stuff. Why not just pick the regular generic brand combs and All System brushes? I think I paid like $12 for my pin brush and $10 for my greyhound comb. I would also get a Poodle comb and a good slicker brush.
> 
> Edited to add that I have successfully grown 3 full show coats using these cheaper option brushes and combs.


Do you have any links to where we can purchase these online?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

My online source is petedge.com Make sure that the pin brush does not have balls at the ends of the pins. Those CC wide tooth combs are nice, but really, is it that hard to just use the wide end of a regular greyhound comb?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

very true about the cheaper tools. If you don't YANK like a maniac and hurt the dog, the teeth wont bend and come out....so get any comb that has wide spaced teeth on half and closer teeth on the other half. Go to Tractor Supply or any Pet something. I made due for about 5 years, maybe more till I found the Les Pooch brushes. Until that, I used Safari brand or any other $5-$10 brush. If you only want to buy one decent shampoo, that plum silky is very nice. Unless you are scissoring a stand-up show coat, my opinion is to soften the coat with conditioners....it helps so much with de-tangling coat change fur.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the CC comb and brush that you mention. While I'm not crazy about his shampoo and conditioner products, I do really like the brush and comb. I use the comb on Jasper's coat daily and the brush more when fluffing after drying.


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

I recommend Isle of Dogs products. They have a detangler that is UNbelievable!!


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

All Systems do not compare with CC brushes IMO. There is another option. I was told of a brush that was a superior pin brush to CC pin brushes...Madan Pin Brushes.

You can find them at Laineeltd -- Search results


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

Use a daily grooming spray (which can be Isle of Dogs diluted conditioners) prior to brushing, as well and you will find that the brushes practically glide through...their detangler works wonders. I cannot see going through coat change without these products.

Yes, I am promoting them! i have a Les Pooch brush as my "emergency mat treater," but I use pin brushes and combs with slickers on the cape and legs...course I have show dogs.


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

I used PetEdge and other cheaper tools and the tines fell out...the quality is not in the cheaper brands, but if you want to go that route, then you will learn in time that those brushes and combs do not last. I DO own the finishing comb from PetEdge and it is nice, so I would only be picky r/t pin brushes and slickers. I like the CC T brush too, but have not bought it yet. I have the "poodle" comb, which is the wide spaced comb with the wooden handle and long, firm tines. I loved this comb with my boy in coat change...while in show coat...he had a massively thick coat and I spent hours brushing him daily.


----------



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

Ciel Poodles said:


> All Systems do not compare with CC brushes IMO. There is another option. I was told of a brush that was a superior pin brush to CC pin brushes...Madan Pin Brushes.
> 
> You can find them at Laineeltd -- Search results


These brushes seem to be moderately priced and I have heard other good things about them. There are so many though, do you know which one is recommended for poodles?


----------



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

cbrand said:


> I don't think you need the CC stuff. Why not just pick the regular generic brand combs and All System brushes? I think I paid like $12 for my pin brush and $10 for my greyhound comb. I would also get a Poodle comb and a good slicker brush.
> 
> Edited to add that I have successfully grown 3 full show coats using these cheaper option brushes and combs.


This may sound silly but what do you mean by poodle comb? Is that a different kind of comb other than the greyhound from petedge?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think I've had my inexpensive greyhound and Poodle combs for 9 yrs. I did bend some of the pins on my All Systems pin brush but that was my fault.
*
Poodle comb* [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Wide-Tooth-Poodle-Comb-Wood/dp/B0014A0Q2M[/ame]

*Greyhound comb * https://www.a1petsupply.com/secure_html/aa-greyhound.htm


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to butt into this thread, but is the poodle comb better to use than a greyhound comb? Or it's just easier with the handle? Just curious....


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

I got the largest one...with the longer tines. (I believe it was @ 22.00...they have it at PCA every year...I bought wraps and wrapping bands and bands at the same time...) A poodle comb is a widely spaced LARGE comb with a handle...the tines are rounded long tines and the backbone and handle are wooden. It is VERY strong and useful for the first go-through on poodles, as it will not break hair, but will separate hair that want to form into mats.


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

A poodle comb has MUCH wider tines and longer tines. It is VERY strong and easier on the hand with repeated use, like when someone combes a poodle daily. I have 3 combs...a poodle comb, a regular grooming comb that has 1 inch tines and is simply stainless steel, and a finishing comb made of aluminum, lightweight for use when scissoring or the final comb. I have 2 slickers, a Les Pooch brush, a CC brush and just bought a Madan brush on line that is supposed to be even better than the CC brush...also the CC T brushes are really good.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Ms.PoodlePriss said:


> These brushes seem to be moderately priced and I have heard other good things about them. There are so many though, do you know which one is recommended for poodles?


:dito:
I have the same question. Which brush is best for poodles?
(I really like the pink color.)


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

I think it depends on the length of hair you are dealing with...if you are not sure...e-mail Wayne and he can recommend a size for you.

Wayne Baker - Lainee Ltd.
1771 Lenape Road, West Chester, PA 19382
ph. 610-793-2925 fax 610-793-2926
[email protected]

He went to PCA, so will be able to recommend a brush for you based on what you need to do with it.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks so much!!:flowers: *Which brush do *you *prefer?*



Ciel Poodles said:


> I think it depends on the length of hair you are dealing with...if you are not sure...e-mail Wayne and he can recommend a size for you.
> 
> Wayne Baker - Lainee Ltd.
> 1771 Lenape Road, West Chester, PA 19382
> ...


----------



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

I sent an email about the brushes and thought I would share his reply.


The madan pin brushes are great. We are at the Poodle Club of America right now and they are a top seller. As for the choice of the specific brush, if your dog is in show coat I would recommend one that is not soft but medium. Otherwise, the softer is fine. 

thanks, 
Wayne


----------



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

cbrand said:


> I think I've had my inexpensive greyhound and Poodle combs for 9 yrs. I did bend some of the pins on my All Systems pin brush but that was my fault.
> *
> Poodle comb* Amazon.com: PSI Wide Tooth Poodle Comb with Wood: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> *Greyhound comb * https://www.a1petsupply.com/secure_html/aa-greyhound.htm


cbrand,

I'm going to order the poodle comb you recommended from cherrybrook since I have a 10% coupon code and I want to get a comb also. Can you make a recommondation on a comb.
Dog Grooming Supplies - Combs - Cherrybrook

Thanks


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!:shakehands:



Ms.PoodlePriss said:


> I sent an email about the brushes and thought I would share his reply.
> 
> 
> The madan pin brushes are great. We are at the Poodle Club of America right now and they are a top seller. As for the choice of the specific brush, if your dog is in show coat I would recommend one that is not soft but medium. Otherwise, the softer is fine.
> ...


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

I purchased Madan Pin Brush: Grey with Long Pins, 28.00..this is because I want the longest tines I can...once I get it I will decide if I need a shorter tined one, or a ringside or pocket one...

The colored ones range from very soft to medium, and there is one that is very firm.


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought Wayne would give you a good answer! He will be shipping my stuff soon...after PCA, so I can update you on it later.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Ms.PoodlePriss said:


> I'm going to order the poodle comb you recommended from cherrybrook since I have a 10% coupon code and I want to get a comb also. Can you make a recommondation on a comb.
> Thanks


This one looks good: PSI Wide Tooth Poodle Comb with Wood - Cherrybrook


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

It looks very like my comb and you should get it. You'll like using it.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I also have, use and love, love, love the Madan brushes. I use the purple one with regular size pins for my Havanese and don't know what I would do without it. He is in full coat and the Madan brush and my CC comb are a must. For my spoos I use the soft slicker brush, a long tooth Madan bursh, a CC poodle comb and an extra wide (3.7 tines per inch) CC comb.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

You're going to need a pin brush AND a comb, in addition to a slicker brush (you'll be SO glad you've got that Les Poochs brush), and while I LOVE CC's pin brushes, Maden is excellent, or the #1 All Systems will do you just fine, and so will a greyhound comb. 

I wouldn't be without EQyss Survivor during coat change! And make sure you've got some corn starch (YES, corn starch) on hand for those mats that sneak up on you! lol Just work a little corn starch into the mat, separate with your fingers what you can, and then use your LP brush and/or greyhound comb. It makes the hair slippery, and mats are easily gone through.


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

I also have EQyss Survivor, but honestly, Isle of Dogs Detangler spray is better!


----------



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

Poodle Lover said:


> I also have, use and love, love, love the Madan brushes. I use the purple one with regular size pins for my Havanese and don't know what I would do without it. He is in full coat and the Madan brush and my CC comb are a must. For my spoos I use the soft slicker brush, a long tooth Madan bursh, a CC poodle comb and an extra wide (3.7 tines per inch) CC comb.


I am going to order my pin brush from Madan and noticed that they also sell combs at a decent price. Have you used their combs? I am not sure which one to choose. If I order the brush and comb I will avoid the handling fee. I am getting the poodle comb from cherrybrook but need to choose a greyhound type comb also. 

Laineeltd -- Search results


----------



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

Ciel Poodles said:


> I also have EQyss Survivor, but honestly, Isle of Dogs Detangler spray is better!


Thanks for your help. I just ordered the trial kit from Isle of Dogs. I thought that would give me a good sample of all their products and will last me a long time with just one dog. And if for any reason I don't like it I don't have tons of product, though I am sure that I will


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

You will not regret it! I recommend becoming a VIP member...for 20.00 it pays for itself in 1 order!


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

I have not used the Madan combs but i am sure they are good. I think that the one on Cherrybrook is nice, too.


----------



## stoneymagoo (May 3, 2009)

You need a soft slicker and comb, you can do without the pinbrush, I've groomed show poodles without a pin brush


----------



## mightykale (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been a big fan of the #1 All Systems pin brushes and greyhound combs. I like the comb because of the size, makes it easier for me when I'm banding a dog. I've seen the CC brushes and heard good things about them, but I don't have big hands and they feel too big. The #1 All Systems fit my hands better and are more comfortable when I'm brushing for a long period.


----------



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

One last question, sorry guys. I found a really great deal on ebay and just hope someone could tell me if the 7.5 in comb or 10 in comb would be better before I make my purchase. Would be very helpful. Thanks  Forgot to include that the 10" has Long pins- 1 3/8"


----------

